# How much to expect for a full body mount of a fox??



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Shot a beautiful fox the other evening just wondering how much I should expect to pay for a full body mount?


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

$734.59


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I have mine at Exotic Real Life Taxidermy. His name is Bryan Daisy and is a member on this board. His price is $300 for a full size mount. I cannot wait to get it back. I also dropped off a big hog that my dad shot for him to mount also.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

www.reevestaxidermy.com
$500 plus tax


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

bryan daisy said:


> man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...


You took the time to reply, why not simply help the guy out?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Hal01 said:


> You took the time to reply, why not simply help the guy out?


If you would read all of the post's, I already posted what he is charging me. Why would he post it again?????????


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...

I take offense to that! How long have you been in the business?


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Between $600-700 sounds about right for a full body mount. Someone here mentioned one for $300...that's a steal if they do good work.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

With emphasis on "if they do good work!"


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

chuck richey said:


> If you would read all of the post's, I already posted what he is charging me. Why would he post it again?????????


I read all that was posted. My reply runs a little deeper. Thanks though.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Bryan, it's OK for you to come on here and tell somebody what you would work for, but in my humble opinion, it is *not* OK for you to tell the readers of these pages that they are getting screwed because someone charges more than you. Thats awfully immature, again in my opinion.

In my opinion a hunter gets screwed when he or she spend $2000 -$5000 on their lease, $10,000 on a buggy to get around the lease, $1000 to $2000 on a quality deer rifle, $1000 for corn and preteen feeders and another $500 to $1000 for feed, gas to get to the lease, beer, food, deer processing and the list goes on and on and *then* turn their trophy over to a *low bid jack-**** taxidermist because they are ceap..


bryan daisy said:


> man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

bryan daisy said:


> man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...


House note?

Where do you live?


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

shauntexex said:


> Shot a beautiful fox the other evening just wondering how much I should expect to pay for a full body mount?


If you would like for the work to be done correct and good looking you should expect to pay at least $500.00 to 750.00.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

So Bryan--You can do Fox full mount for $300--is this what u charge cause I would be interested in seeing one posted up--I have one in the freezer but it's a bit tow up from the flow up! 7mm Mag strikes again!

People can charge what ever they want to--don't mean a hill of Beans to me--If I like your work and price you have a customer for life--thats it...............Period!

I have seen your work Bryan and it is good work IMO!

swamp


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*not trying to tick any one off*

I have been doing taxidermy for 13 years and I can compete with anybody in texas. I just feel like some people charge to much for certain animals but thats just me .So if the client has the money then charge it. And yes sometimes you get what you pay for. Feel free to look at all of my post ... Sable bush pig African animals then tell what you think about price compared to work.. thank you and have a good day........


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Also the customer is the only person i care about ,because we the taxidermist can always nick pik the work...Swamp I will be posting a grey fox in two weeks . and for john paul your trout dosent look all that great what do you charge...??? fox mankin 50.00 eyes 10.00 go figure that out!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Hey Swamp. He has my red fox that I blasted with a 7mag. After looking at some of his work and talking with people who have used him, I felt that he does just as good or better work than alot of the people that charge more. Another reason that I decided to use him was his quick turnaround time. I would much rather save some $$$ and have my mount back asap than to wait a year or more. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*you people*

you people are something lmao grow up boys and girls


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

hey chuck isnt this funny try to help a person out and this is what you get .the reason I can charge is because i have what you call no overhead..


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I would not let them get to you. They must just be worried about loosing business to you. Word of mouth is always the best way to advertise your business and all I heard about you was good.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

he why dont they post their mounts if they want to show people what money can buy.. its all fun and games when you have competion on here..


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Your time is not worth anything???? I refuse to work for free.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sure seems to be alot of buzzards circling around in the taxidermy business. Commenting on others work and prices in a derogatory manner. I believe you will get what you pay for if you do your homework.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sure seems to be alot of buzzards circling around in the taxidermy business. Commenting on others work and prices in a derogatory manner. I believe you will get what you pay for if you do your homework.


your sure are correct about that..everybody seems to be an expert about everything.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mrs puddle im so sorry i pushed ur button . so please for give me .there is enough animals taken for all taxidermist to make whatever they want to charge also are u a taxidermist or is your dad? im not the one posting my prices any ways ... Goodnight Hun.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

You do get what you pay for...to an extent! Just because you pay say $500 dollars for a whitetail mount or $750 for a fox doesn't mean it's going to look more realistic than a guy that does it for half that. When you get something mounted of course you want it to look good look just like it does in the wild to keep forever and remind you of that experience you had when you took its life and you can't put a price on that. As for Bryan I dropped my fox off this afternoon and after seeing some of his work and VERY happy that I did. Being just out of college I can't afford to spend $500 for a mount and I'm sure I'm not the only one.....


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Bryan,

You are the one that started/ posted with the attitude first then you tell us we need to grow up.

LMAO


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

bryan daisy said:


> .the reason I can charge is because i have what you call no overhead..


I don't care what you charge or where you work you still have overhead.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

bryan daisy said:


> for john paul your trout dosent look all that great what do you charge...??? fox mankin 50.00 eyes 10.00 go figure that out!


I don't recall trying to slam on your work and I did not ask you for a critique.

I don't care what you think, I have plenty of work and my freezers are full.

The man asked what to expect for pricing and I gave an answer if I hit I nerve then it is you with the problem.

Hmmm....

cost for a Fox..

form $45 to $75
eyes $6 to $15
hide paste
clay
materials for base
man hours to skin,flesh,salt
ship to tanner
tanning
man hours to mount the Fox
man hours to do finish work
man hours to make the base
rent,electric,phone (overhead)
profit
If you can do it for 300.00 more power to you but I can't so, I charge $650.00


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

shauntexex said:


> You do get what you pay for...to an extent! Just because you pay say $500 dollars for a whitetail mount or $750 for a fox doesn't mean it's going to look more realistic than a guy that does it for half that. When you get something mounted of course you want it to look good look just like it does in the wild to keep forever and remind you of that experience you had when you took its life and you can't put a price on that. As for Bryan I dropped my fox off this afternoon and after seeing some of his work and VERY happy that I did. Being just out of college I can't afford to spend $500 for a mount and I'm sure I'm not the only one.....


That is why I said "do your homework". If you like his work and want him to mount your animal, that is all good.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

glad you said it could be done ,and for the slammin you said for it to be mounted the right way and look like it shouldit would have cost more so im glad we got that out and sorry we had to meet like this but when some one postmy price all of the other taxidermist started slammin so then .


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

For those that wanted photos I don't need to wait two weeks to post a photo so here are a few.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

not finished but two more photos


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

nice mounts paul but like i said i can compete with you for your price ,and the reason being 2 weeks i busy with deer heads and red stags,


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

bryan daisy said:


> man you guys are getting scr--ed on prices ! thats almost a house note...


This is what *YOU* posted after a couple of taxidermist posted their price. I don't care what you charge, thats your business. You started the insults with post #5.
James Morrison


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Real nice work John Paul.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

hey i dont need to be in yalls taxidermy click you see who ended up with it .and like i said before not every body on this board can afford over priced taxidermy so thank you all for your comments , and i wasnt trying to insult any one just being a critic just like the rest of you. and for the pricing thing i didnt see where a taxidermist stated this is what I charge.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

bryan daisy said:


> hey i dont need to be in yalls taxidermy click you see who ended up with it .and like i said before not every body on this board can afford over priced taxidermy so thank you all for your comments , and i wasnt trying to insult any one just being a critic just like the rest of you. and for the pricing thing i didnt see where a taxidermist stated this is what I charge.


wow... after watching how you acted on this thread, I would never send you anything...


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a fox and a bobcat mounted (different years) by Bill Moose in Bryan (979-589-2900). I was very pleased with both. I just called him and his current price is $500.00.

Shawn


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

the only thing i said was in my opion people were getting over charged ...screwed.... whatever .in yalls opion im a low baller taxidermist trying to steal others coustomers i just wanted them to know that you can find a taxidermist that does quality mounts at a reasonable price ..Im a full time taxidermist with more than enough work to last me through the year .also i havent been on this board long enough to know who the taxidermist are and i dont recall any one saying any thing untill the statement was said .as for who ever dosent like me so be it, you can obviously afford those prices .. but there are men and women that can't so that is why the reasonable taxidermist will always make it..


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Bryan- Yes, my father is the taxidermist, I am not. However, I have been in the business for 20 years. I know a little something about it.

John Paul- Man, those are some nice looking mounts. Well worth the money, IMO!


----------



## RSANDERS (Jan 12, 2006)

if you go to conroe taxidermy you will pay to much 1200 or more i got a full body on a bobcat $700 brian's taxidermy in spring


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

whats a full body chupacabra cost and can you make it look like its eating popcorn ?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's enough. 

Everybody take a deep breath.


----------

